
Errata Security: Query name minimization - jessaustin
http://blog.erratasec.com/2017/08/query-name-minimization.html
======
LogicX
PowerDNS recursor support issue is here:
[https://github.com/PowerDNS/pdns/issues/2311](https://github.com/PowerDNS/pdns/issues/2311)

